# what to put in airlock ?



## xcaret (Mar 2, 2011)

I was just reading the winemaking book ,and it says to put some sulphate something or other in the airlock. I just figured you put water in..thats what the Lady at the wine shop said ( I thought) .Anyway maybe thats why nothing is bubbling ,just sitting there still..doing nothing.. The extra that I put in a 750 L bottle with a ballon on top is filling the baloon every day,I squeeze it out the smal pin hole ,and next day its full again,but not the big gallon jugs with airlocs.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Mar 2, 2011)

From my understanding, you're fine putting just plain water in the airlock. Some prefer to put a crushed campden tablet in with the water. Either way you go, that will not have an effect on your wine releasing CO2 and making bubbles in the airlock.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 2, 2011)

some put Vodka in it, most I know put water in it and the vodka in themselves


----------



## Duster (Mar 2, 2011)

What is the temp of your gallon jugs? Most of the time a fermentation starts slow or sluggish it is due to the must not being warm enough.


----------



## Tom (Mar 2, 2011)

I use water.


----------



## Flem (Mar 2, 2011)

I use a K-meta solution especially for longer bulk ageing. I believe it inhibits the growth of mold.
That should have nothing to do with the bubbling. What stage of fermentation are you? What is your SG? If you are early in the fermentation stage and you're not getting bubbles, maybe your temperature isn't high enough. If you are later in the fermentation stage, you won't be getting many bubbles.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 2, 2011)

+1
on what Flem said. If you like an earthy taste maybe a fruit fly or two (kidding).


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 2, 2011)

I use vodka..


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 2, 2011)

K-Meta, Vodka seems to keep "evaporating" or something.......


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 2, 2011)

I use kmeta. Can you use gin? Not a vodka fan - bad experience...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 2, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> K-Meta, Vodka seems to keep "evaporating" or something.......



I read somewhere that you can use glycerin in the airlock and that it wouldn't evaporate - but i don't know if any bacteria would form on that or not.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes you can, just don't drink it while bottling. Always causes messes(stumbling into corker while trip over hoses)


----------



## xcaret (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone..


----------

